# Jayco? ARE THESE A GOOD TRAVEL TRAILER



## valkylrie

We are wondering about the quality of these units?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Jayco? ARE THESE A GOOD TRAVEL TRAILER

Jayco is good, but there are a lot of trailers out there just as good without the "Jayco" price tag.  In my opinion, you pay for the name.


----------



## valkylrie

Re: Jayco? ARE THESE A GOOD TRAVEL TRAILER

What would you recommed?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Jayco? ARE THESE A GOOD TRAVEL TRAILER

Take a good look at Gulf Stream and Sunnybrook.  I sell these and like what they have to offer.

Web sites:
GulfstreamRV.com
SunnybrookRV.com


----------



## rjf7g

Re: Jayco? ARE THESE A GOOD TRAVEL TRAILER

I have owned a 1984 Starcraft pop-up, a 1996 Jayco pop-up, and a 1999 Citation travel trailer (purchased used in 2006).  I would say the quality of the Jayco was the least of all of these units.  It could be we got a lemon, but it seemed I was constantly tweaking something and had to replace the plywood for the beds and the entire canvas itself before the unit was 6 years old.  I have a Gulfstream travel trailer on order and am hoping the quality of it surpases each of these previous purchases.


----------



## Deb butler

Did you have a water leak to the plywood bed platform?


----------



## henryck

Jayco is not inferior in terms of quality, though I don't think it is worth the extra cost.


----------



## OURv

Valkylrie,

The JAYCO products I have looked at all look top notch
BUT,
I have not owned one.
HOWEVER,
While rv shopping I found JAYCO products the only one I found with a 2 year warranty
against all others 1 year. That I found anyway.
They had a B+ we were diggin'
BUT
I wanted more underfloor storage so we went with a 31' class A that Winnebago had
for a real atractive price-too attractive to pass up.

SEE YOU IN THE CAMPGROUNDS!

Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------

